# Does Anyone Know Anything About This



## pinkpanther1 (Sep 20, 2010)

need help please i have this swiss made pocket watch cannot seem to find any thing out about it hope some of you guys can many thanks andrew









http://s1015.photobu...nt=IMG_0255.jpg


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Pink Panther1, Welcome to the forum.

Sorry to say the link you've posted dosen't work.

If you look at the general forum there is advice on posting pictures.

All i do is click the insert image icon, delete the http:\ then cut and paste the complete direct link from photo bucket.

Finally remember the size of the images should be about 30-50 Kb any bigger and the guys with slow connections find them difficult.

regards steve


----------



## pinkpanther1 (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## pinkpanther1 (Sep 20, 2010)

picture now on thanks


----------



## Lkenny (Sep 28, 2009)

Intersting piece


----------



## pinkpanther1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lkenny said:


> Intersting piece


any ideas ?


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Going off the obvious, but I would say some kind of chrono speed timer with all the numbers and MPH on the dial.

Anything on the movement itself?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The star on the dial may mean it's made by Junghans, usually their stars have a small border around, any chance of a picture of the movement? :to_become_senile:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Junghans are German made. Says Swiss made on the dial.


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

I saw a russian watch the other day and that had a 5 pointed star on the face. So if you done 1 mile in 30 secs you would be doing 120 MPH, or 1 mile in 1 minute 30 secs that would be 40 MPH. Could have been used for speed testing on racing cars or the like........


----------



## pinkpanther1 (Sep 20, 2010)

image of the movement says swiss made on it thanks


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The red inner chapter ring ("120" at 6 o'clock, "60" at 12) is clearly a tachymetre scale, but WTH the two outer chapter rings are for, no idea. Anyone?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The two outer ones are just a continuation of it, so from 60 it jumps out a ring 58-30. Then it goes to the outer ring from 29-20. The second hand should go right to the edge, have got a very similar watch, will try and do a pic if i can get my camera working......... Going out on a limb here but a lot of these were also used to check train times, the side of the track would have a quarter mile marker, you started your stopwatch when you hit one, counted 3 markers, hit the stopwatch and read of the speed :wink2:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the math lesson, and history lesson, that makes great sense. knowing that you're doing LESS THAN 30 miles (or Km ) per hour would be important....


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well 100 years ago if you were doing 30mph you were Michael Schumacher, if you were rich you could have a horse and time yourself or others horse racing, if you had a car you were very rich!! i don't think cars were fast back then.....


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

As for maths, i reckon all watchmakers must have given Einstein a run for their money, no calculators back then, they just worked out it :notworthy:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

This all makes me forlorn once again for my grandfather's long lost racing watch (gold, with Boardman Spalding engraved somewhere on it) ... my dad sold it to a jewelry boutique to pay for his divorce lawyer instead of leaving it to me. (sobs)


----------

